# Roof Leak Around Chimney



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

All the junk you saw at HD serves one purpose, and one purpose only. The make the manufacturer money. They do nothing to help roof leaks.

If you don't know hot to step flash, term flash and counterflash a chimney, you need a pro roofer.

Fact of the matter is, 14 year old roof, and shingles blowing off? You need another roof. 10-14 years is the life expectancy of a 20 year shingle. Sorry.


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 25, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> All the junk you saw at HD serves one purpose, and one purpose only. The make the manufacturer money. They do nothing to help roof leaks.
> 
> If you don't know hot to step flash, term flash and counterflash a chimney, you need a pro roofer.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, 14 year old roof, and shingles blowing off? You need another roof. 10-14 years is the life expectancy of a 20 year shingle. Sorry.


I work for a sheet metal shop and one of our main products is flashable curbs and rails for roof mounted HVAC equipment. My problem is that I'm an engineer, I design a lot of this stuff but I have never installed it!

The roof pitch is very steep and my fiance convinced me to bring in a pro (she doesn't want me to break my neck!).

30 year roof in excellent shape other than five or six shingles on the peak next to the chimney that were never attached properly in the first place.

Thanks for the advice RE the HD crap!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

very smart to let the roofer do the steep work.

while he is there ask him to tune the roof...look for nail pops... check flashing... if neoprene spray some armor all.. also roofers sometimes put 20 yr (thinner shingle) on for ridge cap.. have him report on overall condition.


----------

